# Problème WineSkin



## lyydie (2 Février 2019)

Bonjour/Bonsoir, je viens vers vous ce aujourd'hui pour vous demander de l'aide concernant l'application WineSkin. Voilà quelques semaines de ça que je ne l'avais pas utilisé (destiné uniquement pour faire tourner le Jeu Sims 4 sur mon MacBook Air) seulement hier rien à faire, j'appuie sur le logo et tout se fige : écran, souris, tout. Je teste plusieurs conseils niet. Le seul moyen est de forcer la fermeture de mon mac, je répète cette action environ 4-5 fois. Puis je fini par perds patience : je décide de réinitialiser mon mac ne voyant aucun autre moyen (ça n'était pas si difficile à faire pour moi, la plus grande part de mes affaires étant stockées sur un disque externe).

Bref, on en arrive au coeur du problème. Après avoir "re-paramétré" mon mac je passe donc par la réinstallation de mon jeu et tout se passe bien. Donc je le lance toute contente d'ENFIN pouvoir y jouer. Sauf que là : impossible de jouer plus de 5 minutes. Le jeu fini par se figer et s'affiche une fenêtre (que je vais vous joindre).

Quelqu'un aurait une solution s'il vous plaît? Je suis littéralement désespérée.


----------



## Locke (3 Février 2019)

Ta copie écran affiche un fichier exécutable avec une extension .exe qui est le vrai problème et qui est contenu dans une clé USB... http://old.artiskit.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=category&id=2&Itemid=233 ...un peu de lecture dans la FAQ de cette clé... https://www.artiskit.com/questions-frequentes/


----------



## lyydie (3 Février 2019)

Oui sauf que c'est pas vraiment vraiment ma capture d'écran, j'ai oublié de le préciser désolée.
En faites il s'affiche la même chose sauf qu'à la place de startiskitusb.exe y a écrit TS4.exe
Est-ce que la solution reste la même?

Merci de votre réponse


----------



## macomaniac (3 Février 2019)

Bonjour *lyydie
*
Est que c'est bien l'application Wineskin Winery que tu utilises pour le portage dans macOS de ton exécutable Windows *TS4.exe* ?

Par ailleurs > quelle est la version de macOS actuellement installée ?


----------



## lyydie (3 Février 2019)

Bonsoir,

Non seulement Wineskin
Je suis sur macOS Mojave 10.14.3


----------



## macomaniac (3 Février 2019)

Nous parlons bien de la même application - je crois.

Je pense qu'elle n'est plus développée depuis un bout de temps. Sa compatibilité avec Mojave est peut-être compromise -->

- quand l'application que tu avais créée avec Wineskin marchait > étais-tu sous la même version de Mojave ?​
- as-tu essayé de recréer une application utilisant l'exécutable Windows de ton jeu avec Wineskin ?​


----------



## lyydie (3 Février 2019)

Ah non j’étais sous Sierra il me semble


----------



## macomaniac (3 Février 2019)

Je pense que ton application est bloquée par une incompatibilité avec Mojave.

As-tu essayé d'en recréer une nouvelle version avec Wineskin - dans l'environnement de Mojave ?

- j'ai essayé ce matin de mon côté --> jamais l'exécutable *.exe* du jeu (qui était un installateur) n'a pu se trouver importé dans l'enveloppe applicative créée par Wineskin. Bref : j'ai échoué chaque fois.​


----------



## lyydie (3 Février 2019)

Pas bête du tout, j’essaierai volontiers. Tu m’expliquerais la manip’?


----------



## macomaniac (3 Février 2019)

Ce n'est pas toi qui avait créé l'application avec Wineskin ?


----------



## lyydie (3 Février 2019)

Non ça dépasse de loin mes compétences


----------



## macomaniac (3 Février 2019)

Si c'était quelqu'un d'autre > tu ne peux pas lui redemander de te recréer une application avec Wineskin ?


----------

